# Ants and tomato plants



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Went out to check the garden this evening and noticed that almost every tomato plant has a bunch of ant hills at their bases. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never had an ant problem (I have bigger varmints to worry about) but, out of curiosity, I did a quick search about problems associated with ants. Didn't find anything too definitive about associated problems but there were quite a few suggestions of sprinkling some dry cornmeal around the nests as a natural control. The ants eat the dry cornmeal and then it expands in their bodies and they die.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Radar420 said:


> I've never had an ant problem (I have bigger varmints to worry about) but, out of curiosity, I did a quick search about problems associated with ants. Didn't find anything too definitive about associated problems but there were quite a few suggestions of sprinkling some dry cornmeal around the nests as a natural control. The ants eat the dry cornmeal and then it expands in their bodies and they die.


I went through a ton of googles myself and couldn't find anything definitive about actual 'concerns'. I did however take a bottle of red pepper flakes out there and doused the area as suggested in a lot of the posts I found. I saw the cornmeal tip as well but haven't tried that yet. I just don't want these things chewing away at the root system.


----------

